# Grafik für T-Shirt-Druck in gif. Wie bekomm ich es ins Vectorformat



## ChrisW (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen:
Ich habe eine Grafik/ ein Logo und möchte es ins Vector-format umwandeln damit ich es auf T-Shirts drucken kann.
Könnt ihr mir helfen? Ich bekomm das absolut nicht hin.

Gruß, Chris


----------



## Ellie (31. Juli 2005)

Hi,

das ist wahrscheinlich nicht produzierbar.

Es wird aus einer weißen Folie das Motiv geschnitten, das bedeutet, daß die kleinsten Elemente und Striche wenigstens einen Milimeter stark sein müssen.

Für jede Graustufe müsstest Du eine Folie wählen, damit ist dein Motiv mehrfarbig.

Mach es ersteinmal einfarbig und berücksichtige das es auch hinterher "entgittert" werden kann.

Motiv in ein Vektorporgramm laden und nachzeichnen. Schau mal hier: http://www.pxlartist.de/community/modules/tutorial/index.php?sid=1&mode=&order=0

LG,
Ellie


----------



## ChrisW (31. Juli 2005)

glaubst du, du könntest mir eine Version daraus "zaubern" die man plotten kann?


----------



## Ellie (31. Juli 2005)

Moin,

das kann ich mir nicht leisten, ich lebe nämlich davon. 

Aber das ist halb so schwer wie es aussieht, versuche es einfach mal.

Es gibt ein Toll, das ist Open Source und heißt inkscape, google mal nach einem download. Das ist ein Vektorisierungstool das ganz gut ist.

LG,
Ellie


----------

